# Neues Projekt automatisch in bestimmten repository



## TimSkyp (24. Nov 2011)

Hallo an alle, 

Ich benutze Subversion mit Netbeans und habe folgendes Problem: 
Jedes mal wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstelle befindet sich das Projekt bereits in einem Repository so das ich nichts mehr damit anfangen kann. 

Kann man das irgendwie wieder ausstellen sodass ich ein neues Projekt selbst erst importieren muss?? 

Ich würd mich sehr über Vorschläge freuen!!


----------



## javabar (24. Nov 2011)

Vielleicht befindet sich der Ordner, in dem Du die neuen Projekte anlegst, bereits in einem Repository.
Existiert in diesem Ordner ein Unterordner .svn? Das würde das Problem erklären.

Grüße

Egon


----------



## TimSkyp (24. Nov 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!! 

Ich hab ein neues Projekt erstellt und den Speicherort geändert und jetzt zeigt es mir nicht an dass es bereits in einem repository ist.
Ich hab zwar keinen Unterordner .svn finden können aber jetzt kann ich das Projekt wieder dahin importieren wo ich es hin haben will.

Du hast mir wirklich weiter geholfen, vielen Dank!!!


----------

